

Rate My Startup: JoeMaps.us - picnichouse

Hello friends,<p>JoeMaps is a new site by me and my cofounder, Joe Harrow.  Here's the "elevator pitch":  JoeMaps makes it easy to get a map that gives you directions between two places.  Unlike traditional maps, where it's often hard to figure out where you are and where you are headed, JoeMaps are customized for your specific route.  Just enter your origin or destination, and we'll send you a map to your email inbox in 7 - 10 days.  Our tagline is, "For every route, there is a JoeMap."  Check it out: http://www.joemaps.us<p>Anyway, thanks for your feedback in advance.  I am thinking about adding some ads, what do you think, is it too early?<p>- Andrew
======
walesmd
I thought it was pretty funny - kind of a novelty item, if the quality was
hire (and funnier) you could probably charge for these.

Ads would be kind of useless, your ads are going to be for real mapping
solutions and I can't imagine people visiting this site are looking for real
mapping solutions (if they know what the site is for). You might catch the
confused user if your SEO is solid enough to place you in the runnings for
certain terms.

BTW: I requested a JoeMap for my move cross-country (Vandenberg AFB CA to
Grovetown GA) - we'll see how it turns out.

------
sam_in_nyc
I just ordered a map and I can't wait to see what turns up. I especially like
the comparison chart... can't wait for my JoeMap so I can finally ditch this
compass!

